# Cat at Alyeska for the first time



## 808638 (Jan 14, 2013)

Going with the family to Alyeksa for the first time in March. Looking into going doing a day of Cat Snowboarding with Chugach Powder Guides. It would be myself and my 15 year old son. We've been boarding for the last 7 year, about 10 days every season. We are comfortable with Black Diamonds and have done a couple of black diamonds on powder days. Since this would be our first "back country" experience I was wondering what to expect and make sure we are not getting ourselves in a situation above our ability. 

I signed up for the standby list, what's the chances we'll have an open space during 1 week we'll be there? 

We've been to Mt. Baker 3X, Whistler 4X and Tahoe 4X.

Thanks! RL


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I think it depends on how much time you've spent in the powder. That could be the difference between fun and no fun.

Also, will you be riding with an actual guide? Or is the "guide" just the guy driving the cat. It seems to me without any real backcountry experience... if you have no guide, that could be a potentially dangerous experience.

I've never been cat riding before, so I'm not sure how dangerous the terrain can be. If there is any avi danger at all... I would say you would be over your head if you are not avi certified.

What did they tell you when you called and described your experience level?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

You say a couple days with powder - but how deep was it? 

What kind of set-up do you have? 

I believe the cat operation wouldn't take you out in dangerous conditions but you never know at Alyeska...they have been really slacking lately.


----------



## bordsmnj (Jan 18, 2013)

:bowdown: awesome pics:thumbsup:


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Thanks bro! I cant say enough good things about Alaska! *The state is the most magnificent place on the freaking planet*.


QFT. Thanks also for elaborating that CPG is not just for the advanced or expert.


----------



## bordsmnj (Jan 18, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> Thanks bro! I cant say enough good things about Alaska! The state is the most magnificent place on the freaking planet. If you snowboard, you owe it to yourself to go up there at least once in your lifetime and ride at Alyeska and take a day with CPG which operates right out of the Princess Hotel at the base:


bucket list:
alaska
lake louise
stevens pass
christmas island surf(500 mi. due south of hawaii)
632 cu in. big block chevy
etc etc
etc...


----------



## 808638 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks snowolf for sharing your experience and the awesome pictures.http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/smilies/bowdown.gif Feel a lot more comfortable now bringing my son. Alaska looks awesome, can't wait.

We've ridden at least 10+ day of 12"+ powder over the years and love it. I meant on my previous post we've ridden a couple of double black diamonds on powder days, mostly the chutes under chairs 5 and 1 at Mt Baker. I have an older burton Malolo, which seems to work well as long as I move my bindings back. Counting the days...


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Wolf. If I was to go to Aleyska for 4 days in late February, are you almost guaranteed powder? I know it's mother nature, but your input is appreciated.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

I must do this...


----------

